# Decklid



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

Can anybody give me the dimesions of the decklid of an R33......depth(window to edge of trunk) width(left to right from qtr to qtr) height(bumper to top of deck lid)


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

anyone Bueller


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sorry cant help with your problem, but good to see another WNYer!


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

BlankgazeX said:


> sorry cant help with your problem, but good to see another WNYer!



Hatcher...is that you


----------

